# Tosin Abasi 8-String Sound Clips



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Oct 15, 2007)

Tosin recorded a couple sound clips of stuff he's been working on with the 8 I built. Here's the guitar, and the clips are here! 







http://deathstar9000.com/1st_idea_master_dc.mp3

http://deathstar9000.com/hyphens_master.mp3


----------



## sakeido (Oct 15, 2007)

Those clips are totally sick, and man that guy can play! Good stuff! and it sounds GREAT. Definitely drop me an e-mail as soon as you have an opening ahaha ... this is Cody T by the way


----------



## Blexican (Oct 15, 2007)

I've always been impressed by Tosin's playing. Thanks for posting the clips!


----------



## LilithXShred (Oct 15, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiice tone, niiiiiiiiiiiiice tunes!


----------



## jammy (Oct 15, 2007)

God what a player. It's defiantly got a seriously musical mind! Top stuff!


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2007)

Good sound


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 15, 2007)

The second soundclip sounds really good.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 15, 2007)

Incredible


----------



## XEN (Oct 15, 2007)

Great music and great sounds! Thanks for posting!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, that sounds awesome 

I take it he's working on a solo album, as these don't sound like Reflux tracks


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 15, 2007)

TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Tosin recorded a couple sound clips of stuff he's been working on with the 8 I built. Here's the guitar, and the clips are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking guitar, great tunes .... what's the body made of and what's the finish? It looks - well, mmmm - Sexxxxy!


----------



## bulb (Oct 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Damn, that sounds awesome
> 
> I take it he's working on a solo album, as these don't sound like Reflux tracks



yeah dude, its going to be so sick!
the dude is one of the most innovative and creative guitarists i know, and his chops are insane as well.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 16, 2007)

bulb said:


> yeah dude, its going to be so sick!
> the dude is one of the most innovative and creative guitarists i know, and his chops are insane as well.



I can't believe the both of you live in DC...I so wanna move down there.


----------



## Durero (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> Great looking guitar, great tunes .... what's the body made of and what's the finish? It looks - well, mmmm - Sexxxxy!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...n-abasi-custom-8-string-guitar-completed.html


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...n-abasi-custom-8-string-guitar-completed.html



Ah-ha! Merci ......


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 16, 2007)

bulb said:


> yeah dude, its going to be so sick!
> the dude is one of the most innovative and creative guitarists i know, and his chops are insane as well.



Word. Nice dude too. I bought my first 7 from a mutual friend in 9th grade.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2007)

bulb said:


> yeah dude, its going to be so sick!
> the dude is one of the most innovative and creative guitarists i know, and his chops are insane as well.



I'll have to keep an eye out, as if these tracks are any indication this should kick ass


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! His stuff is fantastic, I love his tone and his playing. Cool soundclips!


----------



## arnoroth661 (Oct 20, 2007)

So what genre of music would you call these two clips?  

Very nice.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 20, 2007)

arnoroth661 said:


> So what genre would you call these two clips?



Music!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmmm wish I knew which parts of those clips were the Lundgrens and which parts were the Q-Tuners.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Oct 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Music!


----------



## yevetz (Dec 26, 2008)

BUMP FOR PEOPLE, WHOS WASN"T HEARD THAT TRACKS..THEY ARE AWESOME


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 26, 2008)

Wish they worked.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 26, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Wish they worked.



Shit


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll guarantee somebody on here still has these. Anybody...?


----------



## Harry (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope someone has the clips, because I've always been consistently impressed with Tosin's playing.


----------



## plyta (Dec 27, 2008)

I've uploaded them both songs here (~13 MB each):
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
EDIT: I don't know why, but rapidshare made one file from both songs, so first 7:14 is "1st Idea Master Dc" and last 6:46 is "Hyphens Master".


----------



## GazPots (Dec 28, 2008)

> Error
> This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
> 
> This limit is reached.


----------



## plyta (Dec 28, 2008)

GazPots said:


>



10 more:
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 28, 2008)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Permanent ones.


----------



## plyta (Dec 28, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> Permanent ones.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome tunes are awesome!!! 

What's up with that neck pup? Never seen anything like that before


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 30, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Awesome tunes are awesome!!!
> 
> What's up with that neck pup? Never seen anything like that before



Q-tuners: World's first neodymium guitar and bass pickups.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Q-tuners: World's first neodymium guitar and bass pickups.



Woah, those are nice! Never even heard of them before today. 

Still a Blackout whore though


----------



## bulb (Dec 30, 2008)

those are actually demos tosin did for the full length before we ended up doing the album together i believe (cant download them, internet is too slow)
but if you want to hear the finished product just head over to MySpace.com - Animals As Leaders (SONGS UPLOADED!!) - Washington, Washington DC - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/animalsasleaders and we used the TIL 8 on Song 2


----------



## GazPots (Dec 31, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> Permanent ones.




lol good stuff with the permanent links dude . It's just a shame that site is completely retarded and allows only 1 download for a free user. 


I at least got to hear one clip. I could try the limited links but that site has pissed me off too much already and i was barely on it.


----------

